# VBS Datum aus .dat auslesen und vergleichen



## raphael1995 (29. Oktober 2012)

Hallo!
folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine .dat Datei und in jeder Zeile dieser Datei steht ein Name und ein Geburtsdatum.
Ein Benutzer soll per vbs ein Datum eingeben und dann am Bildschirm eine Liste mit allen Personen, die in den nächsten 14 Tagen Geburtstag haben, erscheinen.

Schaltjahre müssen nicht unbedingt berücksichtigt werden...

Hier mein Anfangscode(entschuldigt für dieses "Gehacke" ich bin noch Anfänger  )

```
Const ForReading = 1, ForWriting = 2, ForAppending = 8
Dim fso, MyFile, FileName, TextLine

Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
da=InputBox("Datum","Datum")

' Open the file for input.
FileName = "geburtstage.dat"
Set MyFile = fso.OpenTextFile(FileName, ForReading)


' Read from the file and display the results.
Do While MyFile.AtEndOfStream <> True
    TextLine = MyFile.ReadLine
    l=instr(Textline," ")
    namen=mid(Textline,l)
    gebdat=mid(Textline,1,l-6)
    d=datediff("m",da,gebdat)

    if(d<=14 and d>0) Then
     msgbox(gebdat + namen)
    end if
Loop
MyFile.Close
```

Also einlesen und so funktioniert schon aber die vollständige datediff und Ausgabe hab ich noch nicht.

Schon mal Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe und Grüße
Raphael


----------



## Yaslaw (29. Oktober 2012)

'da' ist ein String
'gebdat' ist ebenfalls ein string

datediff() will eigentlich 2 Datum (oder ien String der einem VB_datum entspricht).
Wie sehen denn bei dir da und gebdat aus?


----------

